
Google applies for another Glass patent, controlling your home - infoman
http://www.engadget.com/2013/03/21/google-glass-patent-controls-fridge-garage-door/
======
greg_mazurek
There's an assumption here that if you're going to be using your Google
Glasses to open a garage door, you'd presumably be wearing them while you're
driving. I hope they finish driver-less cars first.

Other uses listed in the patent include: "For example, target device 14 could
be a household appliance or device, such as a refrigerator, television,
dishwasher, audio system, video system, alarm system, thermostat, garage door,
etc. Alternatively, target device 14 could be an office appliance or device,
such as a copy machine, fax machine, projection system, security system, etc.
Other examples of target device 14 are also possible."

[http://appft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-
Parser?Sect1=PTO2&Sec...](http://appft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-
Parser?Sect1=PTO2&Sect2=HITOFF&u=%2Fnetahtml%2FPTO%2Fsearch-
adv.html&r=14&p=1&f=G&l=50&d=PG01&S1=\(20130321.PD.+AND+Google.AS.\)%mtsegdgt&OS=PD/20130321+AND+AN/Google&RS=\(PD/20130321+AND+AN/Google)

~~~
myko
Why wouldn't one wear them while driving?

One of my first ideas for Glass is to act as a HUD for driving information.
Especially for motorcyclists, having speed information and even rear view
camera easily within your field of vision sounds like an excellent use of this
technology.

~~~
rimantas
The most important information while driving is in front of you and not on a
HUD.

~~~
phaylon
I think that is actually his point. If you don't have to turn your head to the
side to look back, at your speed, etc., the road ahead stays at least in your
peripheral vision, at most an eye movement away.

I mean, have you seen how some people fiddle with their radios while driving?
Personally, I'd be happy if at least a part of those people had the chance to
keep their eyes on front while they do that. I might be biased though, due to
the german speed limits and not being a driver myself :)

------
kunai
Is this seriously the future? Where people are so lazy they can't use any
strength at all to open a fridge or pressing a goddamn _button_ to open a
garage?

Guess I should have seen it coming. I'll commit suicide long before this kind
of "technology" arrives.

Only because it's not technology. It does nothing to advance the human race
except make them lazier. Stop the madness.

/old person rant

~~~
devcpp
>I'll commit suicide long before this kind of "technology" arrives.

That's kind of strong...

>It does nothing to advance the human race except make them lazier.

You seem to believe that humans are _supposed_ to use their muscles to do
stuff. But why should we not voluntarily "evolve" to become intelligences that
control our environment through our brains and harness it through minimal
interactions? Is our goal not to discover everything and discard unimportant
distractions such as opening the fridge and going to the mall from the seeking
of knowledge?

It's a matter of opinions, but just remember that this is not intrinsincally
bad. If we can alter our bodies to become detached from physical needs such as
feeding, sleeping and everything that we do to prevent our deaths, I can say
I'd embrace it.

~~~
kunai
I admit, the suicide part was far-fetched, but tell me once that you'd like to
sit in front of a computer all day, absorbing knowledge endlessly.

No food. No walking. No sleeping. No sex.

Tell me that you would want that.

Who wants to be a brain?

~~~
Cushman
I am a brain, wired permanently to a pretty primitive first-run body. It works
okay, but it's all downhill for the next fifty-eighty years or so.

Why on earth wouldn't I want to upgrade that?

~~~
samstave
Your body is not primitive, try becoming advanced at a complex martial art, a
sport or an artisan of a beautiful craft.

Look into history at the things built with our bodies.

The only thing primitive is thinking that our bodies are not exquisite works
of artistic science in this utterly beautiful universe.

~~~
Cushman
Imagine a descendant of humanity fifty thousand years from now unearthing my
bones and tell me I'm not primitive.

When you worship the beauty and wonder of the universe, don't forget to
include the most wonderful part: the _future_.

~~~
samstave
While that may be true, your conscious only experiences the Now, and focusing
on what other form conscious will take in the future and not enjoying what you
are now could rob you of deeply experience what you already are.

~~~
Cushman
One of the things I'm experiencing Now is a sense of limitless unfolding
possibility for the future. Ignoring that would also rob me of a deep
experience of what I have.

------
bhauer
Sounds like a modernized X10 (which I haven't seen much of since the 1980s).

------
darxius
> Google applies for another Glass patent. controlling your homw

Do people even take the time to proofread their titles before submitting?

